# Handmade Advanced Laminate Rambone Slingshot!



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

hey!

this is probably one of my most treasured slingshots so far just because it fits my had so well! it took so long to make and if anyone has any questions about the materials ect just ask!
I used a buffing wheel after sanding the ss all of the way up to 800 grit so it is probably the smoothest ss i have made yet!
i have made a video tutorial for it but that wont be up for a while because i have a lot of other stuff to upload first!








enjoy!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! I love it. Real nice.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

treefork said:


> Wow! I love it. Real nice.


thanks!


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

This seems the best I've seen from you so far. Cool looks. A bit of Antraxx, a bit of Jörg, a lot of TAOW 

CHeers, M.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

matthiasdaues said:


> This seems the best I've seen from you so far. Cool looks. A bit of Antraxx, a bit of Jörg, a lot of TAOW
> 
> CHeers, M.


thanks!

I am really glad that you enjoyed it


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Well done, Sir!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking good!!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow !! very very nice !!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks awesome! Great job.

Tom


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

My inner child wants to climb outta the crib and snatch that from you! Awesome piece.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Super work fella looks real nice well done B)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Phenomenal work there bud, looks terrific!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks guys!
i am really glad that you all like it!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a super-work!!!!

I give you even more credit due to your young age!!!! AWESOME!!!!!

Well done  Keep'em comin'!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice! You did the Rambone justice!  Way to go!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice work again young fella. You have a definite gift for makin stuff. Keep it up.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Beautiful work, and a lovely shape!


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice work man. Anyone could see your talents. You have a signature look about your work. Anyway very big well done to you.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

How well you have done!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That is totally fantastic. The metal ribs and pins are a winning touch. Well done


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Der Meister AOW! You are really becoming a slingshot master Bud. Beautiful work!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic....


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Man, you've got talent. First you have made me want to try my hand at lost foam casting(we shall see if it comes to fruition). Then you make my jaw drop with this work of art. Great work!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks guys!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome work....AGAIN !!!! We can only sit back and await the world's first privately made ICBM !!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats a very nice slingshot perfect

cheers


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

love the palm swell detail!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

What a beauty. Looks very comfortable as well. Gorgeous. Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Man, that's cool! It's obvious that a lot of work into that one. Awesome job!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hard work and patience shows. Thaty is a beautiful piece of work. The handle reminds me a a wasp's abdomen and stinger. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Excellent work.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Hard work with that


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

It looks very nice, wish the photos weren't as blurry.


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

thnaks

sry for the photos but they where only taken on my phone


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

what a beautiful bit of kit,you did a great job ,definitely sling of the month worthy :wub:


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

The Art Of Weapons said:


> thnaks
> sry for the photos but they where only taken on my phone


Well I expect some better ones before December's SOTM. :angrymod:


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

By then there will be a full how to tutorial on the slingshot but I will also post some better pics
My dad has got a reallu good camera 
Digital SLR!!!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Very similar to the rambone, its F****** AWSOME  sublime job there, the most technical catty I've seen in a while!

-Epic


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

EpicAussie888 said:


> Very similar to the rambone, its F****** AWSOME  sublime job there, the most technical catty I've seen in a while!
> 
> -Epic


thanks!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks fantastic your try of the rambone, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

bigron said:


> what a beautiful bit of kit,you did a great job ,definitely sling of the month worthy :wub:


No doubt....there's going to be three straight pages of contestants; NOT going to be an easy vote AT ALL. I wish we could each give like our own first/second/third choices, & add them up from there. Going to be tough call...

This is a definite contender...


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks
When are all of the nominations going to be posted for because I have some other slingshots that are nearly finished


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

I have taken some much better photos now


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Your improvement over the year has been phenomenal, congratulations


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Your improvement over the year has been phenomenal, congratulations


Thanks so much!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry, I double posted.​


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, I never knew you were on this forum!
I love your videos 

Really talented!
This one looks amazing as always.

Great work!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Yep I have been on this forum a while  
Also thanks


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

just put on some heavier bands and i am really surprised at how nice it is to hold the slingshot!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't wait for the video!!! I see i'm way behind you folks in a lot of ways. 
Very,very nice shooter!!!


----------



## The Art Of Weapons (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------

